# printers have just gone missing



## bitsysmom (Mar 16, 2005)

I have two printers connected to my computer. They have been connected and working fine for a couple of years. Today I get an error message that the spooler subsystem app has to close. When I go into printers folder- the printers are totally gone, like none are installed. When I click to install a computer, I get another error message.

I saw on another thread that there is a fix for this in safe mode, however it is a bit complicated and I can't PRINT OUT the instructions so can't do it all by memory.

What do I do? I have a document that has got to be printed.

Any help would be appreciated! TIA :4-dontkno


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Click>>>>>>Start>>>>>programs>>>>>>>>administrative tools>>>>>>>>services.

Find the print spooler service and double click it. Click stop to stop it. Once stopped, click start to restart. Close all windows and go back into your pritners folder and see what you can do from there.

If that doesn't work check  Microsoft Support out.


----------



## bitsysmom (Mar 16, 2005)

*thank you*

Thanks for your reply- unfortunately it was a no go. I am going to have to call someone in I think. I really appreciate your response!!!


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

It never works for me, but you could try to do a system restore back to a point where you knew the printers were working.


----------



## ejk010 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have two computers and two printers setup on my LAN, a multifunction ink jet through a usb port on computer (1) and a laser jet connected to the system through my router, both printers shared to the two PCs. 

After recently installing internet antivirus software onto computer (1), both printers had disappeared from the "printers and faxes" window of computer (1) while they still appeared and were fully functional on computer (2). 

From computer (1), I could still print from my Microsoft Office products, but other printing was prohibited. A non-functional “add printer” icon was the sole occupant of my "printers and faxes" window. 

I searched the internet for solutions, seeing that others shared this problem as well with no effective solutions. Reimaging (the OS) seemed the only answer; lots of software, big job, there had to be a better solution. 

Looking at my computer properties, I noticed that I had not yet installed SP3 on my XP OS as I didn’t trust it when it was first released. I downloaded and installed the service pack, rebooted & opened the "printers and faxes" window to see the problem resolved. All the missing printers and fax items appeared and are so far, fully functional. 

I hope this helps some of the folks suffering from this quandary.


----------

